# 1610d coolant reservoir overflowing.



## Blake1610d (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey, so I shut down my machine today and heard the boiling water sound. Popped the hood and found my reservoir full and flashing off from the tube. I back flushed the system w cleaner, verified my pump worked, got a new radiator cap, filled it up and tried again. Still dribbles out. I have a nice autometer temp gauge and my temps are never above 160-170F. The first time the coolant was a orange brown color. I just got the machine 16hrs ago and remember checking it but don't remember the color. It's a reconditioned import. I don't see any oil in the water. When the motor is cold and I fire it up with the cap off I don't really see bubbles, just disturbance from the water being pumped through....if I pinch the top hose that stops. However, I seem to be building pressure in the coolant system. Is this a typical issue? Blown head gasket? Engine oil is clean, motor runs great. No exhaust smoke at all at any temp. Ideas? Thanks


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Is the radiator clogged? If so, first use a shop vac on the forward face. Or, is there a radiator screen to take out and clean first. Depends on the YM model. 

Also, take out the air filter, clean that too with a shop vac. IF it gets clogged, typically a person is running the engine with more throttle to make up the power loss, the higher temps with the engine.

Lastly, is the water pump working to move the fluid. If it's broke, then there would be a boil-over too. 

How is the fan belt? Is it slipping? 

5W30 engine oil is ideal for these Japan made tractors. Putting in 15W40 that is a tad heavier could have issues.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

"If" your temperature gauge is correct it would sound to me like your radiator cap is bad and relieving to early.


----------



## Blake1610d (Aug 16, 2020)

winston said:


> "If" your temperature gauge is correct it would sound to me like your radiator cap is bad and relieving to early.


Temp is correct for sure. It's a brand new autometer direct immersion mechanical gauge and I checked it against my fluke thermometer. This tractor looks brand new. Has new radiator and has been freshened up. Water pump is flowing. I can see water flowing through the cap hole if I leave it open. I can choke off the top hose and watch it stop. The cap looked new. I also bought a new 13psi cap anyway and tried it. That slowed it down a bit. The only thing I can think of is I am getting combustion pressure into my water side.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I expect you are right, likely a blown head gasket.


----------



## rfoxinc (Aug 30, 2020)

NAPA block tester will verify if you are getting combustion gas into the coolant.








Also, a rad testing kit will show if your system is holding pressure.


----------

